# UPS just delivered the Damasko DS30 Yellow



## StufflerMike

After some deliberation, sharing thoughts and discussing „my" DS30 with Konrad Damasko, I decided to opt for some small customizations which of course will be available to all afficionafos who love a splash of colour.

As already mentioned I wanted a yellow seconds hand (a reminiscence to my stolen DA36) and (not yet mentioned) I opted for a black/yellow date wheel.

Here's a first draft which at that time convinced me to give a DS30 Yellow (my wording, don't know if DS30 Yellow will become the official term) a try.









Et voilá, the DS30 arrived today. A real lightweight with only 67 gr including strap. The strap, Damasko's „Vintage" black, is very smooth and comfortable to wear from the very first second. The strap 20mm/18mm got a new buckle.

A complete different feeling wearing the DS30, it's flat (9,95mm) , it's small (39mm), it's a lightweight, it's kinda fresh but still the Damasko DNA due to crosshair, case design and finish, crown protection, hands, buckle. The DS30 does not and can't deny its parentage though.

Since pictures say more than words....


----------



## Jim44

stuffler said:


> After some deliberation, sharing thoughts and discussing „my" DS30 with Konrad Damasko, I decided to opt to for some small customizations which of course will be available to all afficionafos who love a splash of colour.
> 
> As already mentioned I wanted a yellow seconds hand (a reminiscence to my stolen DA36) and (not yet mentioned) I opted for a black/yellow date wheel.
> 
> Here's a first draft which at that time convinced me to give a DS30 Yellow (my wording, don't know if DS30 Yellow will become the official term) a try.
> 
> View attachment 12859791
> 
> 
> Et voilá, the DS30 arrived today. A real lightweight with only 67 gr including strap. The strap, Damasko's „Vintage" black, is very smooth and comfortable to wear from the very first second. The strap 20mm/18mm got a new buckle.
> 
> A complete different feeling wearing the DS30, it's flat (9,95mm) , it's small (39mm), it's a lightweight, it's kinda fresh but still the Damasko DNA due to crosshair, case design and finish, crown protection, hands, buckle. The DS30 does not and can't deny its parentage though.
> 
> Since pictures say more than words....
> 
> View attachment 12859849
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859851
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859853
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859855
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859861
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859863
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859865
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859869
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859871
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859873


Beautiful watch, and very nice pics, thanks for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJ Boogie

Fantastic Mike, congrats!


----------



## StufflerMike

TJ Boogie said:


> Fantastic Mike, congrats!


Thanks Todd. I was really hesitant on the yellow date since I thought it could be a colour overload with the seconds hand being yellow as well but fortunately it's not. Happy I did not go for the „standard" DS30.


----------



## mr_nobody

What is the lug to lug on this watch please? I have not seen it listed anywhere. Thanks in advance and it looks great!


----------



## StufflerMike

47mm


----------



## Tanjecterly

This does look good. Enjoy it!


----------



## brybajlak

Great looking piece! Wear it in good health!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myke

you got a winner there Mike enjoy the honeymoon


----------



## StufflerMike

Nick name „Damasko Fanta" !









When my wife asked what model this is I said it is the „Damasko Fanta"

Fanta = fantastic +


----------



## tsteph12

It's a very legible watch and looks great on your wrist. Congratulations!


----------



## timefleas

Is it "DS20" or "DS30"--your subject line says one, your description says the other. 

Regardless, I really like the new case dimensions. While I love my DA34, particularly because I love red accents anyway, BUT, the DA 34, 36, etc. case always seems a bit too hockey-puckish--even though the height is 11mm something, it stands high on the wrist, with a completely untapered main case, and since the lug holes are so low on the lugs, the straps seem like they are like tiny strings holding a hockey puck on your wrist--your new watch casing looks much better, much better tapering, while still retaining the robustness of the Damasko DNA--wear it in good health.


----------



## Chris Stark

That's really sharp Mike, congrats! Will there be a blue/blue version available as well?


----------



## Buellrider

That looks great Mike. Congrats!


----------



## StufflerMike

I‘ll find out during the Inhorgenta, starting at FEB 16th.


----------



## Bradjhomes

That black/yellow date wheel is a really nice touch.


----------



## daffie

Congrats Mike...that does look stunning irl! Much better indeed than the first draft pic....which imo looked a bit underwhelming. Love the yellow accents especially the yellow date.


----------



## mucklechumps

The second hand looks yellow and the date number looks more green to me. Is that just the photo or is the second hand a different shade of yellow than the date wheel numbers? In any case it is a very nice looking watch.


----------



## StufflerMike

mucklechumps said:


> The second hand looks yellow and the date number looks more green to me. Is that just the photo or is the second hand a different shade of yellow than the date wheel numbers? In any case it is a very nice looking watch.


Same colour, no different shade. It's all about angle and lighting.


----------



## pigmode

I'm of the thought Mike's custom Fanta/yellow DS30, could become a popular stock factory configuration.


----------



## soaking.fused

Love this, Mike. Congrats on your new Damasko.


----------



## RSDA

stuffler said:


>


This photo makes for an interesting contrast against the DA 3Xs. Not sure if it's the camera lens, but it looks like the DA 3X lugs are more "squat"-shorter and therefore more of a curve down to the point. Neither good nor bad, just different.

DA 36:


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Oooooh nice


----------



## StufflerMike

chuasam said:


> Oooooh nice


I know you fancy the TO2 by Stowa. Not going to dissuade you from buying the TO2 but the DS30 is a worthy competitor, imho especially for smaller wrists.

You'll not get sweets with it......


----------



## Tanjecterly

The more I look at it, the more I like it.

Would it be too much to have both the DA36 and the DS30 in the same collection?


----------



## torogoz

I've been trying to decide between Sinn 556i, 556a, 856 and DA34/36. I think the ultimate answer might be none of them. Bring on the DS30 Fanta!


----------



## exc-hulk

Niiice !

Absolutely clean look.
Perfect legibility. As always on DAMASKO watches.


----------



## aelb771

Awesome watch, wear it in good health!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanjecterly

Is it possible to see a lume shot of it? I'd be curious to see what it's like.


----------



## Wanderfalken

I was perusing the Damasko Catalogue and noticed that the DS30 case is listed as having a water resistance of 200m. This is different than the 100m that's listed on the website and any case back pictures that I've seen.

Mike - could you confirm which it is based on your watch?


----------



## StufflerMike

It‘s now 200. first batch 100.


----------



## Wanderfalken

Thank you, that's interesting. Do you happen to know any more details about that update?

On a side note, thanks as well for previously mentioning the catalog. That was new to me. It's huge, and fun to read through.


----------



## pigmode

stuffler said:


> It's now 200. first batch 100.


Fantastic. I know there's different opinions on water resistance. Would 200 WR on the DS30 be considered adequate for snorkeling? I can dive deeper, but most of my snorkeling sees depth to about 50ft.

What about the crashing water seen in surfing, or something similar like white water kayaking?


----------



## warsh

Congrats on your beautiful new watch! Just as I was pulling the trigger on a Sinn 556i, the Damasko DS30 came out and I paused. One big factor in Damasko’s favor was the hardened case (which some Sinns have, but not the 556i). At the end of the day, I went w the Sinn because of the hands. I prefer the black base on the Sinn hands to the all white hands on the Damasko. Tough call though, and even tougher now w colors.... The color matching date is really cool!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMann

Wanderfalken said:


> I was perusing the Damasko Catalogue and noticed that the DS30 case is listed as having a water resistance of 200m. This is different than the 100m that's listed on the website and any case back pictures that I've seen.


Clarification on this today from Damasko:

"The DS30 has been designed constructively from day one for a water resistance of 200m.
But since comparable models like the DA series are only designed for 100m, DAMASKO decided to engrave only 100m on the bottom of the DS30 models.
Since all DS models have a waterproofness of 200m, DAMASKO decided to engrave this on the bottom of the watches.
This means that even DS 30 models with 100m (on the back) are 200m waterproof."


----------



## warsh

WatchMann said:


> Clarification on this today from Damasko:
> 
> "The DS30 has been designed constructively from day one for a water resistance of 200m.
> But since comparable models like the DA series are only designed for 100m, DAMASKO decided to engrave only 100m on the bottom of the DS30 models.
> Since all DS models have a waterproofness of 200m, DAMASKO decided to engrave this on the bottom of the watches.
> This means that even DS 30 models with 100m (on the back) are 200m are waterproof."


Haha.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Vint8ge

stuffler said:


> Since pictures say more than words....
> 
> View attachment 12859851


That is slick! I think that color scheme turned out great.

Man I wish they did more accent colors too. The da-34's little brother would be a watch to work for.


----------



## Caso

Congrats on another beautiful watch for your incredible collection. You know how I feel about this watch, so I was happy to read your opinion about it as well. Looking forward to your Insta pics. 


Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jazzie01

Nice one, looks awesome


----------



## quangphamvn

stuffler said:


> After some deliberation, sharing thoughts and discussing „my" DS30 with Konrad Damasko, I decided to opt for some small customizations which of course will be available to all afficionafos who love a splash of colour.
> 
> As already mentioned I wanted a yellow seconds hand (a reminiscence to my stolen DA36) and (not yet mentioned) I opted for a black/yellow date wheel.
> 
> Here's a first draft which at that time convinced me to give a DS30 Yellow (my wording, don't know if DS30 Yellow will become the official term) a try.
> 
> View attachment 12859791
> 
> 
> Et voilá, the DS30 arrived today. A real lightweight with only 67 gr including strap. The strap, Damasko's „Vintage" black, is very smooth and comfortable to wear from the very first second. The strap 20mm/18mm got a new buckle.
> 
> A complete different feeling wearing the DS30, it's flat (9,95mm) , it's small (39mm), it's a lightweight, it's kinda fresh but still the Damasko DNA due to crosshair, case design and finish, crown protection, hands, buckle. The DS30 does not and can't deny its parentage though.
> 
> Since pictures say more than words....
> 
> View attachment 12859849
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859851
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859853
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859855
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859861
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859863
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859865
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859869
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859871
> 
> 
> View attachment 12859873


I was anxiously waiting for it to wrist 6.25. Do not know if it looks great?


----------



## Caso

quangphamvn said:


> I was anxiously waiting for it to wrist 6.25. Do not know if it looks great?


I've got a 6.5 wrist, and it fits beautifully!










Envoyé de mon iPhone en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## riff raff

This thread whet my interest in the DS30 and I stumbled on an as-new DS30Y, so now I'm officially in Club Yellowtail!


----------



## chzman

riff raff said:


> This thread whet my interest in the DS30 and I stumbled on an as-new DS30Y, so now I'm officially in Club Yellowtail!


Very nice. Same boat minus the timepiece. I love the splash of color.


----------



## davidgreams

I also have ~6.5" wrists and was pleasantly surprised to find that the very slightly larger DA47 fits well. I believe the case on the DA47 is also 40mm but that the bezel... turrets?... overhang a bit, out to 41.8mm or something like that.


----------



## Adventureman

I want to like the DS30 but wish the minute markers would be just a bit shorter. So for now, it won't replace my DA36.


----------



## StufflerMike

Adventureman said:


> I want to like the DS30 but wish the minute markers would be just a bit shorter. So for now, it won't replace my DA36.


Still happy with mine, accompanied me to London lately. For my liking the dial is almost perfect.....


----------



## riff raff

Awesome shot setup, as usual!


----------



## robmellor

ThTs the great thing about Damasko, this is called the “yellow “ with just the second hand and date wheel. A lot of other companies yellows would be screaming at you with a dial you need sunglasses for.


----------



## njhinde

stuffler said:


> Still happy with mine, accompanied me to London lately. For my liking the dial is almost perfect.....
> 
> View attachment 13892473


Hi Mike - I also vey much like the dial design and yellow hand (although not yet sure whether I'll order with yellow or white date wheel). Meanwhile, do you know why Damasko chose the Sub-steel for this model, rather than the ice-hardened steel from other ranges? Many thanks


----------



## StufflerMike

njhinde said:


> Hi Mike - I also vey much like the dial design and yellow hand (although not yet sure whether I'll order with yellow or white date wheel). Meanwhile, do you know why Damasko chose the Sub-steel for this model, rather than the ice-hardened steel from other ranges? Many thanks


A) to realize a case height of 9,9mm (wouldn't be possible with an inner soft iron case)
B) submarine steel simply is the better steel for salt water given the 200m wr of the DS30


----------



## njhinde

Perfect - this makes a lot of sense, thanks for clarifying ! I have always appreciated what Damasko did, but never really got along with their designs... until the DS30 with a splash of colour came along. I know I'm late to the party (having focussed on Stowa, Sinn and Mühle), but glad I found this model in the end


----------



## cdustercc

On the subject of the submarine steel, I understand that it has a different heat treating method from the traditional Damasko stainless and as such is not through hardened. I think it is listed as "edge hardened" which I assume is similar to the Sinn tegimented steel, but I haven't seen any specs for the finished hardness levels. Is there published data for that?


----------



## StufflerMike

The surface hardness of a kolsterized austenitic stainless steel is between 1000 and 1200 Vickers (HV).


----------



## Mullmuzzler

I didn't know that the DS30 is made of submariner steel as well. That explains the lack of a bracelet for DS30. They will probably release it together with a bracelet for their dive models.


----------



## StufflerMike

Mullmuzzler said:


> I didn't know that the DS30 is made of submariner steel as well. That explains the lack of a bracelet for DS30.


Correct.


----------



## X2-Elijah

For the time being, at least...


----------



## StufflerMike

X2-Elijah said:


> For the time being, at least...


That's correct as well. ;-)


----------



## reachcontrol

Man that looks good!!


----------



## rifmon

I was looking at another Stowa but swerved into this Damasko offering. WOW I'm sold on the look, design and features!

So that yellow looks like a blend of yellow and green. Would you say it could almost be in the green color family? If that great photo above reveals its true color than I may opt for it. I would not usually choose a yellow accent but this could be an exception to my rule.


----------



## rifmon

I like the leather strap on it too.


----------

